# My Wine Cellar



## hartm (Jun 29, 2009)

I figured I would share some pics of my wine cellar. Ironically, I finished this room before I started my first kit.


The temperature has been pretty stable so far. In the winter it stayed at 60 F, So far in the summer (hasn't heated up too much here) it hasn't warmed above 63 F. I have an exterior weather sensor in the room so I can check the temp without opening the door. I also wired in a 20-Amp outlet in case I decide to upgrade to a controlled temperature situation.









I used an exterior door. In the above pic you can see the vapor barrier and the R-19 insulation I used for the walls.








I use an extra piece of R-5 foam insulation that fits inside the door jam on the inside of the cellar. This brings the entry to a total of R-12. Still the lowest.


----------



## hartm (Jun 29, 2009)

...more pics...














I went with custom racks. I looked into building my own, but I wanted redwood which truned out to be expensive. If you do use custom racks, make sure you measure your space (several times). I was able to get enough racks to hold ~550 bottles not including the 70 bottle rack I used to have.


----------



## hartm (Jun 29, 2009)

...more pics...








Here is the sensor for the weather station I have and the outlet. The space above the outlet is reserved for the cooling unit should I need it. So far the temperature is acceptable.








The floor is similar to a laminent floor. I loved the pattern.


Before long I'll be filling this up with my own wine. I can't wait.


Let me know if you have any questions, comments are welcome.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks very good, nice to have the room dedicated for such purpose. Fill it and enjoy!


Thanks for the pictures


----------



## grapeman (Jun 29, 2009)

Great looking little room there. Fill up the racks, lock the door and forget about it a while and you will have a great stash to enjoy. In the meanwhile you will be able to drink the stuff already purchased in bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks awesome. Keep an eye on the humidity during the summer also, my cellar stays at a nice temp but I have to warm it up a tad as the humidity gets too high in the dead of summer and I have to run a dehumidifier which kicks it up a few more degrees.


----------



## hartm (Jun 29, 2009)

What kind of temperature variance are you guys seeing in your rooms? I was thinking about installing a cooling unit if I had more than 5 degrees variation from summer to winter. It looks like I might be very close to that range.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks great..Will be awesome when those racks get full


----------



## moto-girl (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful room!


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice room. I am jealous.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks good.... Possibly the perfect wine room!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 20, 2009)

lookin' good


is it full yet?


rrawhide


----------



## galen1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice room, I like the floor also. You went to a lot of work. Enjoy.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice ... I like the racking


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 18, 2009)

nice....are you able to control that room separately in terms of temperature?


----------



## admiral (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice! I like the racks. Well done. So, what is in the racks now?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2009)

That sound so sexist!

The pic of the floor is making me want to tear out the berber carpet in my winery and put down tile. Hmmm maybe a Winter project.





admiral said:


> Very nice!  I like the racks.  Well done.  So, what is in the racks now?


----------



## admiral (Nov 18, 2009)

ibglowin said:


> That sound so sexist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I smiled while I typed it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice cellar, Git er filled!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice wine room. Great job on that insulation panel too. I like the handles on it.
Can't wait to buy a house so I can build one for myself.
Are those racks storebought or custom built?


----------



## hartm (Jan 1, 2010)

The racks were bought on-line. Probably could have rigged something cheaper, but I like the look.


I don't have a temperature controller...yet. I am waiting to see what the range of temperatures is from season to season. Winter '08-'09 the temps were at 60 deg. Summer '09 temps went up to 66 deg (max-temp). This winter its been around 62. I'm more concerned about temp variance as opposed to reaching the 55 deg mark. I still have some renovations to complete in the basement, so we'll see where the temps settle out at. RIght now, I'm happy with temp.


What do I have in there now?


about 80 bottles of store bought wines
~28 bottles of Mosti Mondiale Sauvignon Blanc All-Juice from this summer
5 gal. carboy of Merlot
4 - 1 gal. carboys of mead
About 120 empty bottles waiting for more wine.


Thanks for the comments everyone..


----------

